# duda para hacer un dimmer



## andresssdj (Feb 21, 2008)

Hola, estoy armando una potencia de luces (dimmer 6 canales) para conectar mi sistema de iluminacion para eventos, ya tengo los 6 canales armados solo me falta el triac, mi pregunta es que triac soporta mas amperes? los montaria en disipador con cooler.
otra cosa vi en potencias de luces profecionales que traen incorporada un calentador de filamento de las lamparas, que seria antes de encenderlas para que no se quemen, como se haria esto? poniendo los triac al minimo de atenuacion o mandando menos voltaje?
Saludos


seria algo parecido a esto lo que estoy armando obio que mas simple, sin display y sin dmx.










Sistema atenuador de 6 canales con control DMX/analógico y salida de hasta 10 A por canal 
 Alimentación trifásica (alimentación monofásica posible con potencia de salida reducida) 

 Control digital mediante interfaz DMX512 estándar 

 Control analógico a través de conector adicional DIN de 8 polos 

*Funciones de precalentamiento y limitador ajustables para prolongar la vida de las luces *
 Función de curva precisa que permite la selección de distintos modos de atenuación 

 Opción de conmutación para encender/apagar cada canal 

 Comprobación automática de la entrada digital para detectar errores en la señal DMX 

 Modo manual que permite la atenuación sin mesa de luces externa 

 Función de auto almacenamiento que guarda todos los ajustes tras salir del modo de configuración 

 Pantalla de 3 dígitos y LEDs de control para una mejor lectura en ambientes oscuros 

 Opciones de conexión HARTING® y CEE (no incluida, disponible como accesorio) 

 Construcción ultra robusta para una larga vida, incluso bajo las condiciones más exigentes 

 Diseñado en Alemania. Fabricado bajo el sistema de gestión certificado ISO9000





Lo que esta en negrita es la funcion que me interesa.
Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 21, 2008)

podes usar los bt139 de 16amp (hay de todos los gustos y tamaños) en cuanto al precalentamiento, me imagino que es solo para filamentos comunes me parese que con los dimer al 30% por 3 seg basta. Un precalentamiento que vi eran pulsos al 100 % pero solo 1/2 ciclo. saludo


----------



## andresssdj (Feb 21, 2008)

gracias karapalida, como puedo hacer para que cuando enciendo el dimmer se precaliente solo?
Saludos


----------



## JV (Feb 21, 2008)

andresssdj dijo:
			
		

> mi pregunta es que triac soporta mas amperes? los montaria en disipador con cooler.




Triac puedes usar el   BTA140, que es de 24A. En el link que te paso puedes ver un tabla de triacs:


http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag100a103.html


Saludos..


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 21, 2008)

andresssdj dijo:
			
		

> como puedo hacer para que cuando enciendo el dimmer se precaliente solo?


Haciendo que el triac siempre se este disparando, nada mas que ajustas el angulo minimo para que el filamento apenas se  vea (son cerca de 500°C).


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2008)

Por que no te lees esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/

Edit:
Por aca puedes encotrar algo mas

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/atenuador-luz-pc-11887/


----------



## andresssdj (Feb 23, 2008)

gracias fogonazo en cuanto me haga un tiempito mañana lo leo con calma
saludos


----------



## ciri (Feb 24, 2008)

Aprovecho el título.. no quiero desvirtuar..

Tengo una especie de lampara incandescente de 500W, hay algún especie de dimmer para controlar el consumo y la iluminación?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Tengo una especie de lampara incandescente de 500W, hay algún especie de dimmer para controlar el consumo y la iluminación?



Cualquier dimmer te sirve, solo hay que tener la precaucion de sobre-dimensionar el triac.
La lampara cuando el filamento esta totalmente frio es casi un cortocircuito.



¿ Como es una especie de lampara incadescente ?


----------



## ciri (Feb 25, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Cualquier dimmer te sirve, solo hay que tener la precaucion de sobre-dimensionar el triac.
> La lampara cuando el filamento esta totalmente frio es casi un cortocircuito.
> ¿ Como es una especie de lampara incadescente ?



Cualquier dimmer? baja el consumo con el dimmer? tengo entendido que el consumo era el mismo siempre.. o se me mezclo con otra cosa...


Glosario:
Especie de lampara incandescente: Dice se de un tubo de vidrio de longitud desconocida (250mm aprox), que utiliza el mismo sistema para emitir luz que una lámpara incandescente (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lámpara_incandescente).


----------



## steinlager (Feb 25, 2008)

Mmmm una Halogena sera?


----------



## ciri (Feb 25, 2008)

steinlager dijo:
			
		

> Mmmm una Halogena sera?



No no..  es incandescente... el sab prox!, si me aguantan. les dejo pics.. que me traen la cam..

(no paro de robar letras a las palabras)


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2008)

ciri: tienes los tantos bastante mesclados

1) El dimmer produce ahorro de potencia porque disminuye la tension eficaz y en connsecuencia la corriente eficaz, claro a costo de menor iluminacion

2) Las lamparas halogenas son una variedad de incandescentes

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lámpara_halógena

A este comentario le agrego:
Que el filamento de estas lamparas igual que todas las lamparas de potencia se va vaporizando, lo que con el tiempo debilita a este y llega a quemarce producto de la formacion de un punto de menos seccion dentro del filamento.
El efecto de alogenar una lampara proboca que el vapor de metal se vuelva a depositar sobre el filamento pero NO en cualquier lado, sino en el lugar mas caliente del mencionado filamento que casualmente es el mas debil.
Resumen: el filamento se autorrepara
Gracias a este efecto se puede aumentar la potencia disipada en el filamento y en consecuencia la temperatura, por eso las lamparas alogenas iluminan mas blanco y duran mas.

Fin, se acabo (The End)


----------



## ciri (Feb 25, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ciri: tienes los tantos bastante mesclados
> 
> 1) El dimmer produce ahorro de potencia porque disminuye la tension eficaz y en connsecuencia la corriente eficaz, claro a costo de menor iluminacion
> 
> ...




Ahora estamos mejor!.. últimamente estudio de todo menos de electronica.. y los nuevos saberes.. en vez de guardarse se van sobreescribiendo.. voy a tener que repasar algunos temas.. ya pronto.. este año saco punta de nuevo..
Gracias fogonazo...

Con lo de la lampara halógena ( http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lámpara_halógena            repaso el link porque salio mal), eso si lo tenia más claro.. lo estudie el año pasado.. pero la que tengo es incandescente No de tipo halógena.

Creo que la saque de un escáner, y era el haz de luz que ilumina el "lente" que "lee".. por eso es largo y potente..


Edit: ahora que lo leo de nuevo!..

"""por eso es largo y potente..""".. no quiero pensar mal.. pero no sonó muy lindo..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2008)

Si tiene filamento es incandescente y alogena (No no fuera alogenada, no podria hacerce larga y potente)

Sobre gustos personales me abstengo de opinar

Si no se ve el interior porque el vidrio es esmerilado, mojala, con eso el vidrio se trasluce y le vez las tripas

Si era de un scaner, puede ser un fluorescente de rango corregido (Verdoso o celestoso)


----------



## ciri (Feb 26, 2008)

Es transparente, como los focos incandescentes..





Pero largo y finito...

Es como si fuera una mezcla entre un fluorescente (pot el tubo) pero emite luz con un filamento..

No encuentro ninguna foto por internet..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si tiene filamento es incandescente y *alogena* (No no fuera alogenada, no podria hacerce *larga y potente*)




Es una varilla de vidrio o cuarzo de unos 8 mm de diametro y en las puntas tiene contactos de ceramica o cables ?


----------



## ciri (Feb 26, 2008)

Si.. algo así como vos decís..


----------



## JV (Feb 26, 2008)

A ver si es este tipo de lampara:

http://lifehacker.com/software/diy/recycle-an-old-scanner-into-a-super+bright-lamp-307367.php

http://www.ovelha.org/pasteler0/2005/12/27/howto-using-the-scanner-light-inside-your-computer/

Saludos..


----------



## ciri (Feb 26, 2008)

No no son como esas, están buenas igual...

MEa corde que tengo la web cam, le intente sacar un par de fotos, no son de lo mejor.. pero hasta que me traigan la cam. que esta de viaje... es lo que hay.

No tienen mucha luz. porque tengo un pequeño problema que no se que es. que cuando desconecto los parlantes de la zapatilla y conecto la lampara del escritorio se tilda el mouse.. no tengo explicación alguna..


----------



## JV (Feb 26, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> No tienen mucha luz. porque tengo un pequeño problema que no se que es. que cuando desconecto los parlantes de la zapatilla y conecto la lampara del escritorio se tilda el mouse.. no tengo explicación alguna..



Por casualidad la lampara no es de las que tienen focos de 12V? porque en el trabajo tenia problema con el mouse anterior por una lampara de ese tipo, el transformador es de tan mala calidad y el mouse de los genericos que vienen con el gabinete que se movia solo el cursor. Con un mouse de mejor calidad se soluciono.

Saludos..


----------



## ciri (Feb 27, 2008)

Nono. es una lampara de 220v, y el mouse es un optico genius...

La verdad no tengo idea.. pero no quiero seguir desvirtuando..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2008)

Eso tiene todo el aspecto de ser una lampara "Calefactora" de fotocopiadora o impresora laser

¿ Que largo tiene ?


----------



## ciri (Feb 27, 2008)

Si puede ser, porque la saque de una "cosa" no se que era exactamente,  que me encontré una noche que sali con unos amigos, cuando volvi, la levante para casa, tenia forma muy similar a una fotocopadora, y le saque varias cosas interesantes, con esa "lampara" (250 mm mide aprox) y un láser medio raro, que ya le voy a dar alguna utilidad, y le voy a dedicar otro post, para ver como anda...


----------



## JV (Feb 27, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Creo que la saque de un escáner, y era el haz de luz que ilumina el "lente" que "lee".. por eso es largo y potente..




En que quedamos... fotocopiadora o escaner?



Saludos..


----------



## ciri (Feb 27, 2008)

jaja. vamos a aclarar las cosas un poco..

Cuando yo decía escaner me refería al dispositivo que "lee" las hojas, en una fotocopiadora, en un fax, "en un escaner".. porque es todos estos aparatos se ve que pasa un haz de luz muy intenso.. y supuse que es de eso...

Pero el aparato del que yo lo saque era un cuadrado lleno de tinta o "toner", no se bien que era, fue una noche larga.. hice desaparecer todo quede con lo que paresia importante..

Pero no era un escaner de computadora... eso esta claro...


----------



## mcrven (Feb 27, 2008)

Oye Ciri, eso que muestras allí, no es una lámpara, es una resistencia de las que utilizan algunos hornos eléctricos pequeños. Si la sacaste de un aparato electrónico, debió ser de una fotocopiadora, en la cual utilizan la resistencia para fijar el toner. Si la quieres ver encendida cómo una lámpara, le vas a tener que suministrar unos 500V o más. Ahhh, y FLASH... Se quemará cómo fuego artificial.

Chauuu...

mcrven


----------



## ciri (Feb 27, 2008)

En parte si y en parte no..

Lo de que usa para fijar el toner.. si vos lo dicis.. te creo.. es muy probable... si que levanta temperatura.. (lo probé)..


Y con respecto a la prueba.. el otro dia le solde dos terminales de un toma macho, en las puntas y lo conecte a 220v (como ven el las fotos arriba decía eso el cerámico), y andaba genial!.. mucha luz!1.. me puse unas máscaras de soldadura autógena cuando la prendi para poder ver bien..

Ahora a todo eso que más o menos sabemos que es!..

Es conseguible esa cosa? digo, porque ilumina muy bien, y según lo queme confirmaron, le puedo bajar el consumo y la intensidad con un dimmer, y armar una linda lámparita de escritorio.. pero el tema es que.. no la voy a armar, y en uno de esos casos se me quema o rompe y no consigo repuesto.. aparte.. son caros?


----------



## mcrven (Feb 28, 2008)

Oye ciri, llevate el artefacto para una tienda de artefactos eléctricos a ver si te sacan de esas dudas.
Barato no debe ser eso, pero creo que tampoco debería ser muy caro.

Y claro que calienta. 500W son 500W = muchas calorías.

Esta bueno que usaste lentes de soldar pero, de cerca, debes tener cuidado con la radiación, esas cosas larga elevado nivel de infrarrojo y UV.

mcrven


----------



## ciri (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok gracias!:.

la seguridad ante todo..


----------

